# Honda EM5000SXK generator fuel delivery



## JC75power** (Oct 28, 2018)

New owner of a Honda generator. Wondering if there is a fuel pump on board or is the fuel delivered via gravity?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Most generators with gas tanks mounted above the engine will be gravity-fed. 

Can you see the fuel line from the tank to the carb? If it goes straight to the carb, it is likely gravity-fed.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Per the parts diagrams here: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site
does not appear to have a fuel pump. Looks like the line goes from tank to emissions canister to carburetor.


----------



## JC75power** (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I have a service manual and upon reading through it, found no mention of a fuel pump. I thought it was gravity fed, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

If you'll forgive my curiosity, why are you trying to find out? Troubleshooting a fuel-delivery problem? Or something like adding an extended-run fuel tank?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> Or something like adding an extended-run fuel tank?


Hopefully not this reason... The built-in tank will run it for between 8-12 hours. After that, you should probably check the oil level and air filter while the engine cools down, then refuel and restart for the next tank-full. A serviced generator is a happy and long-lived one. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## JC75power** (Oct 28, 2018)

I've had starting issues this year. I have had the generator since 2012. I have maintained it properly and run it at least an hour twice a month during this period. All of a sudden it would not start. I've drained the gas tank and put new fuel, new spark plug and changed the oil. The reason I drained the tank is to have fresh gas in there. Previously, I left the tank at least 1/2 full to avoid problems with condensation in winter months. I used stabilizer at all times. I took the air cleaner apart and cleaned it. Also sprayed starting fluid in the carb chamber and it started right up. Next, I checked all fuel lines - fine. Took the carburetor out and cleaned it and blew out the chamber. Put everything back together, and it started right up. Only problem is it shuts off once the motor gets to the point where it smoothes out. So, it runs for approximately 5 minutes and shuts off. Any suggestions?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Verify that the oil level is correct & then disconnect the low oil sensor and see if it keeps running. If so, the sensor probably needs replacing (35480-Z5T-W01).


----------



## JC75power** (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks. I will give that a try later on and will post if I have success. Hard to keep at this due to having to be a care giver for my 100 yr old mother.


----------



## JC75power** (Oct 28, 2018)

ok, I have completely taken carb apart and cleaned all orifices, main jet, distribution needle and chamber. Fuel is flowing well into carb. Oil is at the proper level. It starts, but runs rough with a lot of smoke. It only runs at full choke, too. Moving choke lever shuts down engine. I'm on level ground and wondering if it is time to bring patient to the hospital.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Just to mention it, running for a time, then stalling, can be a result of a plugged gas cap, which isn't venting. You start to create a vacuum in the tank, and fuel flow stops. Unscrewing the gas cap, then seeing if it will re-start, is one way to check. 

Only running with full-choke sure sounds like the carb is still plugged somehow. Or that you have an air leak, which is allowing "raw" air (without fuel mixed-in) into the intake. Which is "diluting" your fuel-air mixture. This can be at a gasket between the carb & engine block, for instance. A worn throttle-plate shaft can also cause an air leak. One test for leaks is to spray something like carb-cleaner (make sure whatever you use is paint-safe) around the outside of the carb (at possible leak spots), while running. If the engine sound suddenly changes, air is being drawn in at whatever location you just sprayed. 

When cleaning the carb, did you just use cleaning chemicals? Or did you also run tiny wires through the different openings? If just chemicals, it's possible there's something like a piece of grit (which won't get dissolved) partially blocking a passage. 

Is the smoke black, like it's running rich? Or grey, like it's burning oil? 

Is it possible that, with the carb work, a linkage got re-connected wrong, or something like that? Are the throttle and choke plates moving as-expected? If you spray fuel/starting fluid in the intake as it begins to die, will it keep running? 

For some engines, you can get Chinese carbs for cheap ($15-20) on eBay. It might be worth a look for your engine. If you can get a clone carb for cheap, you could swap it on, and see what happens. At best, you're running again, and you could more-carefully go through your Honda carb. And at worst, you rule out the carb, and chase other issues.


----------

